
Why Every City Car Should Be Electric (and Self-Driving) - allthingsav
https://medium.com/cruise/why-every-city-car-should-be-electric-and-self-driving-853084d9d50e
======
znpy
Eh, i don't know.

I would like to get a car after using and abusing the public transport for the
last seven years, but beside moving in the city I would like to occasionally
drive further and farther, maybe for a weekend. Besides top electric cars
(read: Teslas, still prohibitively expensive here) no electric car would allow
that.

~~~
StudentStuff
Electric cars have many negative externalities too, tires, brake dust and such
don't magically disappear due to the change from Gas to Electric. Even my
bicycle produces a surprising amount of brake dust!

None of this is healthy to breathe in or let get washed into our streams and
rivers.

